# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Certificacion de frutas deshidratadas

## alourdesgc

Hola a todos:
Estoy buscando información que valide la información que se obtiene de algunas frutas como libre de colesterol, que ayudan a controlar el azúcar, que tiene vitamina C, etc, si bien en la hojas técnicas se tiene información, necesito link que valida características propias para la salud de cada fruta.
Estoy realizando un proyecto de factibilidad.
GraciasTemas similares: Frutas deshidratadas para mercado nacional El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Conoce lo que es una certificación CERTIFICACIÓN GLOBALG.A.P. V3.1/V4.0 RÁPIDA y EFICIENTE Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010

----------

